# Makros aufzeichnen in Access



## ronaldo84 (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo
In Word gibt es ja so eine tolle Funktione "Makros aufzeichnen". Gibt es irgendeinen Patch oder ein Tool, dasss diese Funktion auch in Access und Outlook verfügbar sind? 

Danke


----------

